# Par 4 Duece



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Funny story here.
Sometime during two weekend rounds I misplaced my G2 6 iron and it has not been returned  
So I phone the local golf store and lo and behold they have a G2, 6 iron, white dot, R steel shaft. Same club as mine. One of the Ping demo irons. 
The Pro at work gave me the afternoon off, so I go to the store, pick the club up and head back to the course to play.
Join up with 3 members I know quite well.
I was trying out a demo TaylorMade Super Quad 9.5 degree driver. The hole plays 401, downhill off the tee then back up a hill to the green. 
I drive it down the left side of the fairway and the ball kicks left into the rough under two huge pine trees.
Out comes the demo 6 iron. Low draw, under the trees and the ball is heading to the green up the hill. Lands short, releases and runs on.
So we get up there, one ball behind the pin. two on the left side of the green on the fringe. I think mine must be the one behind the pin. Nope. OK one of those on the left side? Nope.
The one guy said "Rick, check the hole, your ball was heading towards it" I walk over and HELLO. there is my Callaway in the bottom of the cup for a DEUCE! 
Nice way to start off a round.
That deuce was priceless!
__________________


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Know the feeling well GolfBum, played the club's closing scramble on Sunday. The first hole is a 325 par 4 dogleg right. Everybody tees off, but being the 1st hole jitters, nobody makes it to the dogleg. The two ladies with us hit up as close as they can to the dogleg. The other fella with me says "Give it a go Del", so I break out my 7 wood and take aim over the trees. Kissed the sucker stiff, cleared the trees by about 2 inches, touches down, two bounces, slams into the stick and drops straight down. Best and only shot I made all day....

Del


----------



## badams716 (Oct 14, 2007)

DANG that nice as hell!!! i wish I could be lucky as you, haha


----------



## badams716 (Oct 14, 2007)

I remember the day I got my 1st hole-in-1....I was in a high school match for my school, it was the 1st hole and the hole played about 155, down a hill then back up alittle bit, and over a stream. So I decided to take my 9-iron n give it a wack, so I take my 3 practice swings and I step up to my ball, and hit it. The ball looked like it was going strait for the pin, but when it landed it was about 10ft. behind the hole, and all the sudden right as it hit, my ball shot back and hit the pin and dropped in. I will, never forget the look on my coaches face when it happend.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice shootin! I remember when I nailed a lucky save for a two on a Par 4. I hit a bad tee shot, and my ball ended up in the thick stuff down the left side. I had about 174 left, so I took out my 7 iron, and hit a low fade out of the rough. It rolled over a hill, and it disappeared. I knew it would be good, cause the green is no more than 20 yards past that hill. I get up there, and my ball is nowhere. I'm thinking there's no way it went in, cause it looked like it landed a little to far right. I checked the cup anyway, and there it was, my Titleist Pro V 1. The only bad part was, there no one else to witness that one.. Bummer.


----------

